# opinions on Joe Myers Ford



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

In the process of truck shopping and wanting to see if anyone has had any dealings with Joe Myers Ford. They have three F250s on there lot that I am interested in and being able to look at them all at the same time would be cool. Any info good or bad is appreciated. No one in my local area has the trim/colors combos I want. I can get them to get what I want, but kinda still tring to make up my mind on color so need to look at them.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

I have always heard good things about Joe Myers. I think they are one of the better dealerships. I work at Gulf Coast Ford in Angleton shoot me a pm on what you are looking for and I will give you a straight up quote.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> I have always heard good things about Joe Myers. I think they are one of the better dealerships. I work at Gulf Coast Ford in Angleton shoot me a pm on what you are looking for and I will give you a straight up quote.


This 2013 same color as my current F250
http://www.joemyersford.com/new/Ford/2013-Ford-F-250-b0997de30a0a0049006ede1be39365f4.htm

this one
http://www.joemyersford.com/new/Ford/2014-Ford-F-250-64f808f50a0a006400ee887406a47d20.htm

and this 2014. Really like the built in inverter. I do not know if the 2013 has it or not. 
http://www.joemyersford.com/new/Ford/2014-Ford-F-250-369ec6d40a0a006500f5472db2f3c753.htm


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Joe myers mitsu when i was much younger (dumber) hustled me out of a deposit just to test drive.  Had to call jv police to get it back. Magically the safe opened when they arrived. Probably better now but just a headsup.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm about to take Joe Meyers to small claims court for faulty work

Had to get another shop to fix it and Joe Meyers wants nothing to so with it telling me I had to bring it to them despite their run around 

Iv emailed and talked to them all over there.... And my little $300 issue should of been handled but they figure they can tell me to take a hike

Do what you want,but I can't stand them!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*truck*

all dealers are the same,no diff...you are never going to be a repeat customer.....so wait for the "red tag" one(been sitting there over 50 days,at invoice already,they need to roll it or pay for it) and pay cash no trade......I just saved you 
more than you know..........


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Momma's Worry said:


> all dealers are the same,no diff...you are never going to be a repeat customer.....so wait for the "red tag" one(been sitting there over 50 days,at invoice already,they need to roll it or pay for it) and pay cash no trade......I just saved you
> more than you know..........


One of the reasons I am looking at 2013s. They have been sitting on there lots for some time now. But I am not going to pay 50k on a depreciating asset in cash when I can get an interest rate below 3%. I will use someone else's money and let mine sit and make money for me.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

One of the reasons I am looking at 2013s. They have been sitting on there lots for some time now. But I am not going to pay 50k on a depreciating asset in cash when I can get an interest rate below 3%. I will use someone else's money and let mine sit and make money for me.


year does not matter(meerly a sales tool)buying new, you can get either at invoice,they will roll a 14 as well as a 13(book value minus one year soon as you buy it).. as we all know all vehicles are a major loooozer of value( far greater than the finianced monthly note at anything over 48) ..you are going to pay ..the clock is ticking.
will not be worth 1/2 original purchase price 4 years later.......good luck trying to save something...go to Edmonds for a breakdown of true cost to own on the truck you want...if most buyers read this they would ??? 
only way dealers stay in business is from un-educated buyers..and their overpriced service dept


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Momma's Worry said:


> One of the reasons I am looking at 2013s. They have been sitting on there lots for some time now. But I am not going to pay 50k on a depreciating asset in cash when I can get an interest rate below 3%. I will use someone else's money and let mine sit and make money for me.
> 
> year does not matter(meerly a sales tool)buying new, you can get either at invoice,they will roll a 14 as well as a 13(book value minus one year soon as you buy it).. as we all know all vehicles are a major loooozer of value( far greater than the finianced monthly note at anything over 48) ..you are going to pay ..the clock is ticking.
> will not be worth 1/2 original purchase price 4 years later.......good luck trying to save something...go to Edmonds for a breakdown of true cost to own on the truck you want...if most buyers read this they would ???
> only way dealers stay in business is from un-educated buyers..and their overpriced service dept


Cost of ownership is part of the game, boats, trucks, UTVs, etc... all have cost of ownership and all loose value. Does not change the fact of what I need. Buying a 2013 going into the last 90 days of 2013 makes a big difference when comparing it to a 2014.

Sorry, but you are uneducated about my situation. My company pays my note, pays my fuel, and pays most maintenance. My truck is a piece of equipment, and my office. I do not know what is best for you, but I know what is best for me. I DO NOT want to pay cash and I DO NOT want to buy someone else's problem. I have never used a dealers service Dept once a vehicle is out of warranty. When the companies I worked for provided work trucks I always bought used personal trucks, now that the Company rents our personal trucks so I am buying new. Simple as that.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry, but you are uneducated about my situation. My company pays my note, pays my fuel, and pays most maintenance. My truck is a piece of equipment, and my office. I do not know what is best for you, but I know what is best for me. I DO NOT want to pay cash and I DO NOT want to buy someone else's problem. I have never used a dealers service Dept once a vehicle is out of warranty. When the companies I worked for provided work trucks I always bought used personal trucks, now that the Company rents our personal trucks so I am buying new. Simple as that.


WOW ....now I see ...that is an outstanding deal


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Looks like Joe Myers is a great fit if you dont care about price or service outside of warranty.

I bought a vehicle from them in the past. I was not impressed but they had the unit I wanted.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Momma's Worry said:


> WOW ....now I see ...that is an outstanding deal


It is part of my compensation package. It is standard for most all supervision in the heavy construction trade. Some companies provide work trucks, others rent your truck.



BATWING said:


> Looks like Joe Myers is a great fit if you dont care about price or service outside of warranty.
> 
> I bought a vehicle from them in the past. I was not impressed but they had the unit I wanted.


Price is important. They have been the cheapest so far.

If service is needed in warranty, do not know where I will be working at that time. Might be in Texas, might not.


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

New management group at Joe Myers Ford. I would give them a shot - the new folks have a good track record of being able to create lasting customers and are trying to make headway on correcting problems from the past.


----------



## machine (Apr 10, 2013)

I bought two vehicles from them last year and a good friend bought one based on my experience. We paid cash (no trades), received an out-the-door quote over the phone on exactly the vehicle to be purchased. I made an appointment, walked in with a cashier's check, and out in probably 30 minutes. I declined the vehicle familiarization speech or it would have taken longer.

I have no idea what their financing or service departments are like, but my transactions were smooth.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Being able to negotiate a better deal because of cash is a thing of the past. The dealer gets a kickback for financing. The higher the interest rate, the larger the kickback. Many times I have gone in with cash and gotten a discount for financing. I refinance in a few months to a low rate, win win.

I have noticed that Joe Meyers has started using the same spokesmen as Lone Star Chevy. Don't know if they are any good or not.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Just me, but I can't stand those big city dealers. Ghetto music playin loud, flashin lights. I found a small town dealer...Sour Lake Motors. 
I might be taken to the cleaners but I ain't hating it.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Rojo Runner said:


> New management group at Joe Myers Ford. I would give them a shot - the new folks have a good track record of being able to create lasting customers and are trying to make headway on correcting problems from the past.


I wound up dealing with the new mgt. cant remember HER name...but her admin and I had a few emails and calls

They were not interested in keeping me as a customer....

And I tell everyone my experience with them... Customer service was POOR

$$$ is all they see ... And once your down the road they don't treat you like you just spent ten's of thousands of dollars with them

I can't recommend them...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

redexpress said:


> Just me, but I can't stand those big city dealers. Ghetto music playin loud, flashin lights. I found a small town dealer...Sour Lake Motors.
> I might be taken to the cleaners but I ain't hating it.


My father has been buying from them for over 15 years. I am talking to them as they have a truck I am interested in and are only 20 miles from where I live. I have never been into a dealer where they had flashing lights and loud music, and never will.

Joe Meyers called few minutes ago and said the 2013 I was interested had sold. Offered me a hell of a deal on the 2014 but just a little to much for what I wanted.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys and gals, ended up buying from the Ford dealer in Sour Lake. If anyone is shopping for a F250 6.7 there is a good deal on a 2013 at Baytown ford, $42800 for a new 2013 XLT 6.7 4X4.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Thanks for the info guys and gals, ended up buying from the Ford dealer in Sour Lake. If anyone is shopping for a F250 6.7 there is a good deal on a 2013 at Baytown ford, $42800 for a new 2013 XLT 6.7 4X4.


No you didn't. No pictures, no truck. In all seriousness, post truck ****.

On edit, pron.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Charlie in TX said:


> No you didn't. No pictures, no truck. In all seriousness, post truck ****.
> 
> On edit, pron.


haha, yesterday was not the best day for taking pics. Think it rained for 20 hours straight at the house. Will try to get pic in the morning. Got some mud and blood on her today so pics will look better.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Charlie in TX said:


> No you didn't. No pictures, no truck. In all seriousness, post truck ****.
> 
> On edit, pron.


Here she is at my fathers hooked to my meat wagon after the morning hunt. The fun starts now as I start to shop for rims, tires, bumpers, etc...


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

Looks identical to my 13 except for the rims!


----------



## danol (Jun 10, 2006)

I will never spend another dime with them and if anyone ever asks I'll tell the truth. I was buying my daughter's first car, we have about 10K in the budget. Paid cash of $11,000. Got the deal done, late delivery but they almost had everything completed as discussed. within 60 days of the purchase had an additional $2,200 in repairs done to this "sweetheart: of a ride. Finally was looking down the barrel for another $500 in repiars. Took it back and asked about trading it for something different. They did the repairs, i had the reciepts, yet still within 60 days and $2,700 of improvements they offered me a $4,000 trade value. I understand profit, i understand commissions, I understand Caveat Emptor. I too understand that F--me once shame on you............

not one dime more with them ever......sorry you asked


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Here she is at my fathers hooked to my meat wagon after the morning hunt. The fun starts now as I start to shop for rims, tires, bumpers, etc...


Somebody already stole your rims and tires??? They were just there in your pics
Hampshire must be going to hell in a hand basket

Â©


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

joe myers tried to change a deal after we had already agreed on a deal. ended up walking out the door and going to texan ford and got a better deal anyway.

literally left joe myers and went and bought the truck at Texan Ford. on way home in my new truck, joe myers called and asked if i had reconsidered their deal. hahaha. told her i was already in my new truck with a better deal anyway.


----------

